# your faverite bourbon



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

_I know this has been discussed before, but what is your favorite. I used to drink some pricey stuff, and a buddy turned me on to a cheap bottle, pretty smooth and cheep as he!!. reminds me of a friend years ago who recommend makers mark, it was their well bourbon. started buying it and it was pretty cheap and good. now it is a bit steep, plus watered down. Buddy of mine brought a bottle of Hobble Hill, pretty good, smooth and cheap as heck, anyone ever try it? I like it, may be the next well bourbon that goes big. _


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

My favorite cheap bourbon is a cheap scotch called Sheep Dip.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

wellers or old charter

middle of the pack in price , and never heard a complaint


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

Evan Williams


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

Makers mark


Sent from that East 5


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Pappy Van Winkle 12yr lot B


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

I am partial to the Firestone & Robertson TX as far as a blended whiskey and also enjoy the Witherspoon Bourbon in a close second. Both proudly distilled right here in the great state of Texas. Gotta keep it local.


----------



## Tigerfan (Jun 20, 2010)

R & R ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Tigerfan said:


> R & R ?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Rich and Rare Canadian whiskey. Pretty good, I was into Jim Beam Black until they sold out to chi wan ese.


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

TeamCGR said:


> Makers mark
> 
> Sent from that East 5


Makers is now owned by a Japanese company. But still good.


----------



## Lsube0555 (Dec 10, 2012)

Muddskipper said:


> Pappy Van Winkle 12yr lot B


Man that is good stuff had one class of it one time... Stuff is hard to find!! If you ever see any for sale at a reasonable price give me a heads up?

I have been on a whitmeyers single barrel kick lately made here and really good! Still looking for the pappy though


----------



## Poppahobbs (Nov 8, 2006)

*Poppahobbs*

Forty Creek


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Higher proof*

I have noticed most of the super premium bourbons are higher than 80 proof. They are over 94 proof which I find harsh to sip.


----------



## jmbrittain (May 28, 2011)

Real smooth


----------



## BajaRat (Aug 5, 2005)

Bookers or 1835, Jeffersons is good also.


----------



## Drifting Dry (May 23, 2012)

Woodford Reserve


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Wild Turkey


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

I quit drinking, but when I was drinking it was Rich and Rare (R&R). Very good stuff for the price.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

i have a couple bottles of top shelf


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

aguaflaca said:


> Makers is now owned by a Japanese company. But still good.


Makerâ€™s Mark is a small-batch bourbon whisky that is distilled in Loretto, Kentucky...

When they start distilling and bottling it in Japan then i will quit drinking it...

Sent from that East 5


----------



## ricpan (Oct 28, 2004)

Rebel Yell is cheap and smooth. Bought it when the local liqour store owner recommended it. My wife likes to mix so I said what the hell. Not bad on the rocks.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

My favorite was probably Pedro, who pitched for the Reds back in the 1970s.


----------



## smokey4 (Feb 3, 2007)

*Black Velvet*

smooth - great flavor - cheap....

drink with just a couple of ice cubes....


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

roundman said:


> i have a couple bottles of top shelf


I see some George Dickle in there...that is good stuff. A little tickle of the Dickle.

I like Woodfers, 40 Creek, and Gentleman Jack.


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

rat race said:


> I see some George Dickle in there...that is good stuff. A little tickle of the Dickle.
> 
> I like Woodfers, 40 Creek, and Gentleman Jack.


40 Creek is some good stuff too...

Sent from that East 5


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

TeamCGR said:


> Makerâ€™s Mark is a small-batch bourbon whisky that is distilled in Loretto, Kentucky...
> 
> When they start distilling and bottling it in Japan then i will quit drinking it...
> 
> Sent from that East 5


profits still go overseas even if it is made in the states. not sure how much that impacts local economy.


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

TeamCGR said:


> Makerâ€™s Mark is a small-batch bourbon whisky that is distilled in Loretto, Kentucky...
> 
> When they start distilling and bottling it in Japan then i will quit drinking it...
> 
> Sent from that East 5


I know exactly where it is distilled and bottled, I've been there.
I said it was owned by the Japanese, along with Jim Beam.
And since you like quoting Wikipedia, here you go. 
I'm still drinking it to, I just thought you should know. 
The 1835 is good stuff too.


----------



## Getting shallow (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm fond of Wild Turkey Rye.


----------



## Caughtonacrab (Jul 6, 2013)

Ezera brooks


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

Any Ken-tuck-eee bourbon is what i like.


----------



## Lsube0555 (Dec 10, 2012)

roundman said:


> i have a couple bottles of top shelf


Have you opened that angels envy yet? I got a bottle of the cask strength one for my wedding and was just curious how it was?


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Lsube0555 said:


> Have you opened that angels envy yet? I got a bottle of the cask strength one for my wedding and was just curious how it was?


not yet, yes the cask strength cost 158.00+tax if you can get it, i could get up to 400.00 for it but maybe save for the fall. the dickel is the 14 yr. old , jeffersons 18 presidential select


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Got to go for it. YOURS


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Eagle Rare 10yr SB is phenomenal.

Every day drinker 1835 is pretty good but some will question it's "origin", it's blended in Texas not completely made.

I have a bottle of George Stagg, that I have yet to open, it is 128 proof IIRC.


----------



## Bevojoe (Apr 25, 2012)

over the years I keep coming back to Basil Hayden. (yes it too is one of the Beams now owned by the Japanese) tried some Garrison Brothers (made in texas). a little overpriced compared to some others of equal taste. I've been trying to get some Pappy for a long time. was on waiting list until the batch was stolen last year. some day....


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Ancient Age or Jim Beam


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

George Dickel is hard to beat...


----------



## Jaydub (Jun 2, 2012)

jmbrittain said:


> Real smooth


This. Smooth, not watered down, and usually around 20 bucks for a fifth at Spec's. Most importantly, made in Lewisville by God Texas. Try it, you won't regret it.


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

I used to be very loyal to George Dickel, but over the last few years I've turned to Makers Mark. 

A customer sent me a sample bottle from his distillery in Sonoma California. Its made by 1512 Spirits and named 2nd Chance Wheat Whiskey. Its 94 proof and I haven't even cracked the seal on it. Anyone a fan of wheat whiskey? I don't recall ever even taking a sip of some.


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

We discovered this last year when seeing a few shows at the whitewater, no complaints here.


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

I'm a vodka drinker but I hear Knob Creek is pretty good stuff.


----------



## redfish203 (Aug 10, 2010)

Pappy's is the ticket... Blantons is awesome, if you can stil find Maple Hill Creek, smells like bananas Foster its the best small batch ever!


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

I like Woodford and Knob Creek.


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

*Ole Swill*

:bounce:My favorite has always been 'Ole Swill' and will prolly never change.


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

Woodford Reserve


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

I like the Rebecca Creek as well. I have a bottle of 1835, and it's good but I think it's more of a mixed drink bourbon than a sipper. I realize the Rebecca Creek isn't pure bourbon (I believe it's 30% vodka) but it's smooth, tasty and easy to sip on.

My other sipper is Jameson Gold Reserve but the Rebecca Creek is $30 +/- for a 5th and the Jameson Gold is $75 +/- for a 5th, so I'm drinking the Rebecca Creek more frequently now.


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

Weller 12, same mash bill as pappy just not aged as long.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Knob Creek is good stuff......


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I like Rebecca Creek. I like George Dickel 12 year old too.

TH


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

Crown


----------



## Muleman (Dec 6, 2011)

X2 on the Crown


----------



## Quackinstackin (Apr 4, 2013)

has my vote

I just wanna get my line wet


----------



## shunter2005 (Aug 21, 2006)

Just my opinion, but these are my faves...

1. Crown Reserve - Nectar of the Gods...

2. Pendleton - Very smooth Canadian and a good sipper for the evening. $40 per 1.5 liter at Specs.

3. Pendleton 1910 - A new (at least to me), but very nice rye whiskey. 

4. Forty Creek - Pretty good and highly rated.


----------



## Lsube0555 (Dec 10, 2012)

Funny how people list scotch or crown on here! It was what's your favorite bourbon, not what was your favorite drink, crown is good not hating, if I need something to mix in my coke! Haha good times, a few I've been drinking on, knob creek, the whitmeyers, four roses, and buffalo trace all good stuff


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

I drink Knob Creek, Makers, and Bulliet. Tom Sims is not too bad for my down weeks! Friend served some Hudson Bay recently, very smooth! Cheers!


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Booker's or Willett for me right now


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

Turkey or Dickel


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

G-O-T-B said:


> Turkey or Dickel


Little Dickel will do ya!


----------



## Retired (May 12, 2014)

I will cast anther vote for Knob Creek, not too expensive, good with single ice cube to open it up.


----------



## marksemmler (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm a big fan of Bulleit Bourbon, and ill have to second Rebel Yell as a very inexpensive option.


----------



## jerkyourcroaker (Aug 21, 2011)

Willett, Bulleit 10 year, Pappy Van Winkle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

All Texas Bourbons and in this order....

Garrison Brothers 
Yellow Rose
Rebeca Creek 

I drink more RC than the others, but that's due to cost, not preference.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Anyone tried the Texas Silver Starred Whiskey ? I hear about there honey liquer a lot on 105.3 FM. There a sponser there.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

roundman said:


> i have a couple bottles of top shelf


Best on the shelf is Rowan's Creek IF you can get it--only available at SPEC'S and hard to get. Rowan's big Brother Noah's Mill is great---115 octane and you can drink it out of the neck it is so smooth. Rowan's is about 101 proof and smooth as can be----IF you can find it you will love it---but hard to find so forget it---more for me


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

Rebecca crick or r and r


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

I scored a bottle of Balcones single malt and I like it just a little pricey. My new fave is C B Jackson really smooth for $20.


----------



## Rfortson (Dec 31, 2013)

Eagle Rare.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Rebecca Creek.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Rebecca Creek


----------



## tx.fishead (Jun 4, 2005)

Knob Creek or Jim Beam Black.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

A lot of those "undiscovered" cheap brands get discovered and go up in price to match everything else. If you're including Canadians, try Wiser's. You can still get it for about 28 bucks for a 1.75L.

If you're talking about Kentucky Bourbon Whiskey, one of the best values out there right now is Larceny. It's a wheated whiskey, like Maker's Mark and the Van Winkles. Actually, it's tied to the Fitzgerald/Van Winkle lines. Not super-cheap, but pretty moderately priced.

https://www.bourbonbanter.com/bourb...ven-hill-larceny-bourbon-review/#.Ve2b-tQo6M8


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

You might give Stranahan's out of Denver a try. You should be able to find it at Specs.


----------



## Bowyer (Jun 18, 2015)

I just finished a bottle of Red River. It's my new favorite.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Blanton's!!


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

jmbrittain said:


> Real smooth


1835 makes a very good vodka at a fair price as well.


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

Van Winkle Family Reserve RYE is the best I have ever had. Only had two glasses at Reserve 101 downtown but it was incredible. Wish I could get some Pappy but I would love to at least procure this. Was about to have some Pride 1978 until I saw the $400/ounce price tag.


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

Drifting Dry said:


> Woodford Reserve


+1


----------



## fmlyfisher (Apr 29, 2013)

Gottagofishin said:


> You might give Stranahan's out of Denver a try. You should be able to find it at Specs.


Been trying to find a bottle in Houston,
Austin, and San Antonio but nobody carries it. Have you got a Specs that carries it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

My own :ac550: using uncle jesse's backset method... not true bourbon because I temper it a little higher hwell:


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Jack Daniels Single Barrel


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Rebecca Creek along with most other "labeled" Texas bourbons/whiskeys are horrible. An embarrassment to this great state.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

jmbrittain said:


> Real smooth


If only you like labels. The contents are not would your brain thinks they are. YMMV.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

I really should rethink some business ideas. I never new making money could be so easy and deceptive at the same time. 

Just kidding.


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

Whistle Pig Old World Rye (12-yr).


----------



## topdawg jr (Nov 4, 2009)

Polished off a bottle of Buffalo Trace's Single Oak Project from barrel 135 this past weekend and it was so dang good!

Great thread...keep em coming!


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

i like the orphan barrel whiskey's, particularly the Rhetoric and the Barterhouse. I've got 4 bottles of Elmer T which i consider my "go to". Just picked up a bottle of the Jefferson's Reserve - Groth, which is very interesting and very good, highly reccomend it. I haven't opened my high west - midwinter nights dram yet, but i hear it's very good!

I have so many bottles right now i can't remember what all i have! probably holding about 30 bottles at the moment, with release season coming up!

i'll add the Parker's 7th and 8th to this list as some of my favorite. One of them, i believe the 8th, is a wheated whiskey, super smooth.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

scwine said:


> Rebecca Creek along with most other "labeled" Texas bourbons/whiskeys are horrible. An embarrassment to this great state.


What are your suggestions then?

For the record, I LOVE Yellow Rose, neat only.


----------



## 1MOFISH (Mar 13, 2014)

Bakers 7 when I could drink alcohol.


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

POC Troutman said:


> i like the orphan barrel whiskey's, particularly the Rhetoric and the Barterhouse. I've got 4 bottles of Elmer T which i consider my "go to". Just picked up a bottle of the Jefferson's Reserve - Groth, which is very interesting and very good, highly reccomend it. I haven't opened my high west - midwinter nights dram yet, but i hear it's very good!
> 
> I have so many bottles right now i can't remember what all i have! probably holding about 30 bottles at the moment, with release season coming up!
> 
> i'll add the Parker's 7th and 8th to this list as some of my favorite. One of them, i believe the 8th, is a wheated whiskey, super smooth.


I have the Jefferson's reserve - Groth as well. Wife and I have been drinking Groth red wine for many years so it was a no brainer that I picked up a bottle of that!

I also have a couple of those Rhetoric bottles. that's some good stuff. I've never had the Elmer T. Not sure I've ever seen it in the stores. My go to is Weller 12. I have probably 7-8 bottles of it stashed away. LOVE that stuff.....so smooth and has that great caramel/burnt sugar smell that I can't get enough.

I also like the four roses single barrel. That stuff is pretty good. working on a bottle of Eagle Rare 10. Not bad...just not one of my top 4 or 5's.

I also have a couple of bottles of straight edge bourbon. Tried that in a restaurant recently on the advice of a bartender. man that stuff is **** good too!

What else you got handy? maybe we need to have a tasting or work out a trade!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Evan Williams use to be a good bottle.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

The one by the domain in Austin has it and the little liquor store in Jamaica Beach has it. Go and figure.

Have you tried the downtown Specs? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

wish2fish said:


> Van Winkle Family Reserve RYE is the best I have ever had. Only had two glasses at Reserve 101 downtown but it was incredible. Wish I could get some Pappy but I would love to at least procure this.


have to agree with the family reserve Rye. I think this might be the best they make! I love the pappy 15 more than the 20. never tried the 23, but yeah, the Rye is pretty darn special.



Gottagofishin said:


> The one by the domain in Austin has it and the little liquor store in Jamaica Beach has it. Go and figure.
> 
> Have you tried the downtown Specs?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


doesn't that Stranahan make one called black peak or peak diamond or something like that? I vaguely recall trying something like that before.....


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Poppahobbs said:


> Forty Creek


Definitely my favorite, awesome stuff

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## lbuoys (Apr 9, 2008)

x2 on Rowan's Creek


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Rubberback said:


> Evan Williams use to be a good bottle.


 It's still my casual "go to". However, I haven't had any in over 3 hours.


----------



## tbdoppler (Aug 27, 2011)

Crown Reserve over ice


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Dick Hanks said:


> It's still my casual "go to". However, I haven't had any in over 3 hours.


LOL! At first glance, my brain read that as 3 years. Haven't had any in over 3 hours... you're practically a monk.


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

I this order:


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

trying this one tonight










taste 'clean' if that make sense. always wanted to try this and I found a bottle today at a spec's way up north. can't seem to stop sipping on this one


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

gigem87 said:


> Jack Daniels Single Barrel


Am I the only person who likes this?


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

1835
Beam Black
Beam Devils Cut.... real good


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

oc48 said:


> have to agree with the family reserve Rye. I think this might be the best they make! I love the pappy 15 more than the 20. never tried the 23, but yeah, the Rye is pretty darn special.
> 
> doesn't that Stranahan make one called black peak or peak diamond or something like that? I vaguely recall trying something like that before.....


Never seen any Stranahan with a special name. They are a small batch shop. The labels are applied by hand and the batch number with a comment on the batch are hand written by the owner.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Gobble gobble


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

gigem87 said:


> Am I the only person who likes this?


I like it. About to run out sad3sm


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

*Not bourbon, But!!!*

I been killing 1-1/2 - 2 of theses a week. Tastes like Crown to me and $20 sump tin cheaper per half gal. (1.75ml)

See above!!!!
I'm bout half way thru one this evening!!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::texasflag


----------



## fmlyfisher (Apr 29, 2013)

Gottagofishin said:


> The one by the domain in Austin has it and the little liquor store in Jamaica Beach has it. Go and figure.
> 
> Have you tried the downtown Specs?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Nope but I'll be in Austin for meetings next week and will sure check that out. I appreciate it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

1792 has become my go to.


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

dolch said:


> 1792 has become my go to.












tried this for the first time tonight... wow!!! good stuff


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

I like TX whiskey..

a blended whiskey that's made in Texas..


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

I like flavored whiskey. Have a liking for Wild Turkey American Honey. I just played a golf tourney and was paired with a guy that had a bottle of Pie Hole Pecan flavored whiskey. Very tasty.

SG2

PS: Miss you Rick!


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

oc48 said:


> I have the Jefferson's reserve - Groth as well. Wife and I have been drinking Groth red wine for many years so it was a no brainer that I picked up a bottle of that!
> 
> I also have a couple of those Rhetoric bottles. that's some good stuff. I've never had the Elmer T. Not sure I've ever seen it in the stores. My go to is Weller 12. I have probably 7-8 bottles of it stashed away. LOVE that stuff.....so smooth and has that great caramel/burnt sugar smell that I can't get enough.
> 
> ...


I'll have to look for that straight edge, never heard of that one. Always up for a tasting! i need to do inventory, right now i have 2 each of rhetoric, Forged Oak, Barterhouse. The two parkers, i think i have 4 Elmer T actually, blood oath, High West Midwinter Nights Dram, yellow spot, green spot, jeffersons ocean 3, jeffersons ocean 4, jefferson's reserve, jeffersons reserve - groth, jeffersons reserve presidential, blantons, Calumet, something with a horse and stables scene behind it can't remember the name, rowan's creek, noah's mill, just to name a few... HAHAHA


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

George Dickel


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

POC Troutman said:


> blantons


shut up and take my money....I love blantons :rotfl:


----------



## stroop (Jun 27, 2004)

This.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## jimtexas68 (May 13, 2012)




----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

oc48 said:


> tried this for the first time tonight... wow!!! good stuff


ok...sooo been sipping on this I think every night this week....this stuff is TROUBLE...I think I actually like it better than my normal goto: weller 12.


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

I don't know anyone that has turned down 1792.


----------



## Watersoul (Feb 15, 2013)

1. Willett's
2. Jeffersons Ocean
3. Glenrothes


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

oc48 said:


> ok...sooo been sipping on this I think every night this week....this stuff is TROUBLE...I think I actually like it better than my normal goto: weller 12.


Might have to pick up a bottle. If you like sweeter whiskeys/bourbons I'd suggest Yellow Rose ( in Houston). I can sip that stuff like water.


----------



## Rolls (Jul 8, 2010)

I've been known to cheat on my wife with Rebecca a time or two. The wife never seems to mind.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

*Specs Downtown has it*

Pecan Pie flavored is really good. They also have cherry and apple pie flavors. The pinup style ads are pretty cool too.

SG2


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

txjustin said:


> Might have to pick up a bottle. If you like sweeter whiskeys/bourbons I'd suggest Yellow Rose ( in Houston). I can sip that stuff like water.


I've been wanting to do a tour of that place...hmmm, thx for the idea


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

txjustin said:


> Might have to pick up a bottle. If you like sweeter whiskeys/bourbons I'd suggest Yellow Rose ( in Houston). I can sip that stuff like water.


I did the tour last weekend. they do make some pretty good bourbon. I picked up a bottle of their Rye. that stuff is good!


----------



## deerchaser (Mar 7, 2011)

Bulleit is good, Buffalo Trace, and Angel's Envy are great as well.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

Jack Daniels single barrel select ....man its nice ..1835 is good too when that dont work jack will do ...Tulamore Dew is a good irish whiskey ...seen some one mention R&R RICK AND RARE it taste ok but will give you the worst hangover ever


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

donkeyman said:


> Jack Daniels single barrel select ....man its nice .


Finally! Thank you! It doesn't have to be hard to find to be good. But it does have to be a little on the pricey side to be good.


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

gigem87 said:


> Finally! Thank you! It doesn't have to be hard to find to be good. But it does have to be a little on the pricey side to be good.


hmmm, might have to try that one....


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Recent acquisitions:

Another weller 12 (that's a staple)
4 roses single barrel small batch 2013 and 2014
Blanton's Gold

I heard the following are released and circulating, so keep your eyes peeled: 2015 4 roses, birthday, EH Taylor's seasonal, parker's 9th. 

I'm sure there are others i'm missing, let me know what ya'll find i'm always on the hunt.


----------



## Centex fisher (Apr 25, 2006)

New one that just came out. Made locally. Haven't tried it yet. Spec's has it.

http://bonespirits.com/bone-bourbon/


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Top 3:

Old Forester
Fighting Cock
Very Old Barton


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

All of these are top shelf ... but I'll drink horsepiss if I have to. Eagle Rare isn't exactly easy to find.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Had some Henry McKenna for the first time in years the other day lol.

TH


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

nice spread spec. I had a chance to buy the eagle rare a while back and passed, wish i would have bought it. that's not the four roses i was talking about, but you may have already known that. Blanton's is awesome, try the gold edition if you ever find it!


----------

